

Ask HN: What do you think of Bitcoin? - chamza

I am curious to see what fellow hackers, entrepreneurs, and generally bright people here at HN think of Bitcoin and it&#x27;s future.  Questions worth considering: Is it a worthy investment?  Can it really be compared to the internet in its early days (as many people say)?
======
rartichoke
Hard to say. I watched them go from $18ish per coin down to basically nothing
and now it's at $100+ per coin all in a few year time frame.

I think it's a given that some type of global digital currency will happen at
some point in time but I don't think it will be bit coins or happen really
soon.

